# Anyone for language exchange in Rome?



## Adamo (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi, I'm Antonio, 30 years old, I work as graphic designer and illustrator, 8 years living in Rome moving from the south of Italy. I really hate my bad skills in english and the frustration of can't enjoy a good conversation with people out of Italy as well as really can't plan working in other countries. I'm not looking for teachers, couse I trust learning comes from experiences, but just friends to spend freetime with, and exchange my italian with english. And by the way friends are more welcome than skills in languages. So I'm a bit shy, couse I always afraid of making people bored while trying to understand/speak. 

That's my message in the bottle, so feel free to contact me.


----------



## ladolcevita78 (Jul 27, 2009)

Adamo said:


> Hi, I'm Antonio, 30 years old, I work as graphic designer and illustrator, 8 years living in Rome moving from the south of Italy. I really hate my bad skills in english and the frustration of can't enjoy a good conversation with people out of Italy as well as really can't plan working in other countries. I'm not looking for teachers, couse I trust learning comes from experiences, but just friends to spend freetime with, and exchange my italian with english. And by the way friends are more welcome than skills in languages. So I'm a bit shy, couse I always afraid of making people bored while trying to understand/speak.
> 
> That's my message in the bottle, so feel free to contact me.


Ciao Antonio!

You could try and post a message on the website below: Its a great website for vistors to rome!

Wanted in Rome :: Accommodation in Rome, bed and breakfast, room and flat shares, property for sale, jobs vacant and what's on europe

Best of luck,

LDV


----------

